# 96B230 on Bracelet



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Thought I'd try out my 96B230 on a bracelet.

Because of the case shape, a curved end bracelet isn't going to work (I tried that), so a straight end it is.

Overall, I like it; but if I'm honest, the gap between the case and the end link is a little much for my liking.

Anyway, thought I'd throw this up here in case anyone had the same idea and was curious to see how it looked.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I looked at a photo of the watch as sold with a leather strap, on Amazon. The gap was nearly identical with the strap. Whether that gap is more or less acceptable in leather or metal is, I think, in the eye of the beholder.

Perhaps another curved-end bracelet might have a curve of a different radius. I would be surprised if they're all the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

I have mine on this bracelet, and yeah the gap is annoying. I think it's because the lug holes are at the tips of the lug. It's good,if you want to use a thick leather strap or a nato. Both I've tried. The thick leather strap,looks weird because the watch is so slim, and I'm not really a nato guy.



























I ordered this this bracelet today

22mm Solid Stainless Steel Watch bracelet New Brushed wristband BREITLIN Brushed | eBay

the end link is thicker and kind of wedge sapped, it tapers down to the next links thickness.

Hopefully it it does the trick.


----------



## CamelJockey (Jan 5, 2014)

Never really liked this watch before, but it looks so much nicer on a metal strap. Now I might actually consider getting it!


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

itsmemuffins said:


> I ordered this this bracelet today
> 
> 22mm Solid Stainless Steel Watch bracelet New Brushed wristband BREITLIN Brushed | eBay
> 
> ...


I suspect that bracelet will be branded Breitling. You may want to reconsider, or work it somehow when you get it.


----------



## CamelJockey (Jan 5, 2014)

V.I.T. said:


> I suspect that bracelet will be branded Breitling. You may want to reconsider, or work it somehow when you get it.


the description says it's unbranded


----------



## CamelJockey (Jan 5, 2014)

itsmemuffins said:


> I have mine on this bracelet, and yeah the gap is annoying. I think it's because the lug holes are at the tips of the lug. It's good,if you want to use a thick leather strap or a nato. Both I've tried. The thick leather strap,looks weird because the watch is so slim, and I'm not really a nato guy.
> 
> View attachment 12485909
> View attachment 12485919
> ...


Can you post pics of your Bulova with that strap when you put it on?


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

V.I.T. said:


> I suspect that bracelet will be branded Breitling. You may want to reconsider, or work it somehow when you get it.


Its definitely unbranded. I have a pvd version of of. You can also see the clasp in the photos.



CamelJockey said:


> Can you post pics of your Bulova with that strap when you put it on?


The bracelet I just ordered?


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

itsmemuffins said:


> Its definitely unbranded. I have a pvd version of of. You can also see the clasp in the photos


I ordered a similair one in the past (from a different site) and was pissed when it came because I wanted to put it on my Seiko. I didn't read the description on your listing, so if it says unbranded you'll be fine.

Please post pics of it mounted when it arrives.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Will do.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

96B231 with engineer bracelet









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Bracelet came today. A bit tricky to resize. There's two screws per segment. Each segment consisted of 5 pieces. Once you remove a link, you need to remove an middle segment to reattach the link.

Some photos.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks good. Unfortunately, I sold my 96B230. Was sad to see it go, but I found something else I wanted more and this Bulova was out.


----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Sea King on a Super Engineer II


----------



## mrmonday (Jan 2, 2016)

I found this image on an Amazon review with a curved lug bracelet. Anyone know what bracelet this is?







View attachment 12896201





V.I.T. said:


> Looks good. Unfortunately, I sold my 96B230. Was sad to see it go, but I found something else I wanted more and this Bulova was out.


I'm curious, what did you replace it with?


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

mrmonday said:


> I found this image on an Amazon review with a curved lug bracelet. Anyone know what bracelet this is?
> View attachment 12903871
> 
> View attachment 12896201
> ...


is this real? I didn't think this watch was ever released with a bracelet.

Looks like one of those cheap Chinese bracelets? Maybe they filed down the curved end link?


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Looks good. I have same watch it is so legible. Strongest point for sure


----------



## guttman (Apr 2, 2018)

I personally love the leather strap - wish it would be a bit darker and it will be excellent:









Chen


----------

